# This place is dead...



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I wish this were more of a women's forum instead of a place where guys come to post queries on bikes for their significant others.... NTTAWWT. I think it's great that guys are trying to get their wimmins into the sport!

I just wish this place wasn't so empty.

Echo, echo, echo...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe we should have recipe Tuesdays or pedicure Fridays. 

I'll bet the pedicure Fridays would increase the male viewer ship in here to rival the PG forum....forum....forum.......


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

vonteity said:


> I wish this were more of a women's forum instead of a place where guys come to post queries on bikes for their significant others.... NTTAWWT. I think it's great that guys are trying to get their wimmins into the sport!
> 
> I just wish this place wasn't so empty.
> 
> Echo, echo, echo...


What is there to really say about Women's cycling that can't be said in mixed company?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What is there to really say about Women's cycling that can't be said in mixed company?


...pany, pany, pany...

Why do we have to talk about women's cycling? How about the women who cycle? Eh? Eh?


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL,

Alright ~ well if you made a upgrade to your bike what is your upgrade you have done to it?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Von, you have been reading my mind! Ive been meaning to start a similar thread for the last few weeks but doubted there'd be anyone here to read it.

There were only a few of us who got to see (and post in) Spiritos "can I post pics. of my penis" thread in the lounge before it unceremoniously disappeared. In it, Len noted that the 1st 2 responses to the thread were from chicks - I will dob in me and paint! Damn, Spirito shoulda posted that thread in here, this place might have been reinvigorated!!!

(BTW, it was one of the funniest, funniest posts I have read. Il Sogno, as a mod, I suggest you use your privileges and track down the original... laugh!)


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree it's dead. Maybe most chicks want to hang with the guys???


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

This place is also dead.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

messyparrot said:


> LOL,
> 
> Alright ~ well if you made a upgrade to your bike what is your upgrade you have done to it?


I don't really upgrade my bikes outside of buying a new saddle bag or tires... mr. von does all the rest. I did have him put on a carbon FSA compact crank on my 'cross pit bike, about two weeks before I snapped the fork off the darned thing. Currently awaiting a new frame to rebuild the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

messyparrot said:


> LOL,
> 
> Alright ~ well if you made a upgrade to your bike what is your upgrade you have done to it?


I need new legs.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Yea, I usually only check C&T and The Lounge when I stop through. I used to stop here but there wasn't much action.
As for upgrades I'm currently working on 2 bikes for me and building up one for my brother. I would like to be able to afford STI shifters for the touring bike I'm building.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Von's Working X?*

Hey Von,
What ever happened to you working with your ex? You had a nice 'do and duds too. Wha' happened?


----------

